# Programmsemantik



## Student 2 (15. Dez 2009)

Stellen Sie die Programmsemantik der folgenden Codezeilen durch Zeigerdiagramme dar. Erstellen
Sie für jede der Marken 1 bis 5 ein eigenes Diagramm.

char a = ’x’;
char b[];
char c[][] = new char[2][2];
1

b = new char[3];
b[0] = ’a’;
b[1] = ’b’;
b[2] = ’c’;
2

c[0][0] = b[2];
3

c[1] = b;
4

c[1][1] = a;
c[1][0] = ’y’;
a = b[0];
5


----------



## frapo (15. Dez 2009)

Schon ganz schön dreist.. eben wie dies hier http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/93289-klassenprogrammierung.html


----------



## Michael... (15. Dez 2009)

Und die Frage lautet???


----------



## maki (15. Dez 2009)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: 
http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/15674-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html
http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufga...eim-erschleichen-loesungen-fuer-aufgaben.html


----------



## nrg (17. Dez 2009)

ich frag mich warum das leute studieren, wenn sie kein bock drauf haben....


----------



## Sonecc (17. Dez 2009)

Studiere Mathe und du darfst Info machen (oder wie ein Kollege sagen würde: Studiere Mathe und du wirst durch Info gezwungen...)

Manchmal kann man es sich nicht aussuchen...


----------

